# [Backup Stage 4] Le point sur ce sujet.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je suis tombé sur le post de Blinkeye à propos du stage 4 et il me semble qu'il y a du monde

qui ont du trouble lors de la restauration de leur système.

J'ai lu le post suivant : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312817-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-stage4+howto-start-375.html

Alors j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu des problèmes pour restaurer leur stage4 ?

Par exemple, j'ai trouvé dans le forum que le /usr/src/linux n'est pas pris en backup, donc on doit

refaire manuellement le lien et il y a aussi un problème au démarrage :

Every boot into Gentoo after the restore results in warning messages while the init.d scripts run. "Re-caching dependencies (mtimes differ)" or something close to that. Everything worked, but the messages were annoying. From researching the forums, I found that removing /var/lib/init.d/depcache, /var/lib/init.d/deptree, and then running depscan.sh fixed the problem.

En cherchant sur le forum, je suis tombé sur ceci:

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

Ça l'air de Norton Ghost en version open source...

Alors ma question est la suivante : Est-ce que par exemple si j'ai une partition de 40 gig

et que j'utilise seulement 10 gig, est-ce que je vais me ramasser avec un fichier .bz2 de 40 gig 

ou est-ce que l'outil partimage est assez intelligent pour prendre en backup l'espace occupé...?

Je demande ça,car je vais essayer d'installer AIGLX et Beryl sur mon ordi, et je veux pas casser

mon Gentoo....qui fonctionne #1 en passant  :Smile: 

Je sais que je vais passer des heures de plaisir à essayer de faire fonctionner ça, mais si je vois que ça fontionne

mal ou pas du tout,je veux ramener mon Gentoo a un stade propre....

déjà que mon /etc/portage/package.keywords est presque vide  :Smile: 

Merci à l'avance.

----------

## dapsaille

En ce qui me concerne un

```

mkdir /mnt/backup

mount / /mnt/backup -o bind

cd /mnt/backup

tar --exclude backup.tbz2 -cvvjpf backup.tbz2 .

umount /mnt/backup

```

tu graves le fichier backup.tbz2 sur dvd et pour la restauration il faut juste booter sur un livecd minimal et décompresser l'archive ..

 c'est le plus simple je trouve ..

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce que c'est normal d'ajouter un . après backup.bz2 ?

```

tar --exclude backup.tbz2 -cvvjpf backup.tbz2 .

```

Et pour restorer.

```

Booter avec le LiveCD de Gentoo

#gentoo docache

# mke2fs -j /dev/sda9 dans mon cas.

#umount /mnt/cdrom

Enlever le LiveCD de Gentoo et mettre le DVD ou le CD qui contient votre backup.

#mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount -t ext3 /dev/sda9 /mnt/gentoo dans mon cas

# cd /mnt/cdrom

# ls -la

# tar xjvpf /mnt/cdrom/backup.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# nano -w /etc/fstab

# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

# emerge --sync

# exit

# cd /

# umount /mnt/cdrom

# umount /mnt/gentoo/dev

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

# umount /mnt/gentoo

# reboot

Ça peut remplacer le stage 4 de Blinkeye dans ce cas...
```

----------

## SPUT-NICK

salut, 

oui le "." est important, ça veut dire en language humain: répertoire courant.

----------

## ryo-san

le point est superflu , tar extrait dans le rep courant si il n'y a pas de chemin de precisé dans la commande.

Sinon , je viens justement de restaurer mon systeme grace a un stage 4 , et a vrai dire je m'attendais a plus de complications,je n'ai rien eu de bien mechant , un ptit pepins ou deux au max , mais je ne me rappelle pas quoi , peut etre un probleme de node d'une part et... ah oui je n'archive pas mon home, et la config etant ce qu'elle est ici , je pouvais me logguer ( mon home est sur un dur a part entiere et je m'etais planté de partition , donc pas de home -> pas de login ) 

Bref rien de bien mechant , pour moi c'est du tout bon.

----------

## grosnours

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> le point est superflu , tar extrait dans le rep courant si il n'y a pas de chemin de precisé dans la commande.

 

Relis mieux la commande, en particulier la première lettre après le 3ème tiret.

----------

## bivittatus

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
> 
> Ça l'air de Norton Ghost en version open source...
> ...

 

Concernant partimage, le fichier backup ne prend que la taille des données, et tu peux choisir ton niveau de compression (de aucune à...je ne sais plus...tu dois avoir 3 niveaux je crois) et même scinder ton backup en fichiers pour lesquels tu détermine une taille maxi pour pouvoir ensuite les graver sur le support que tu veux par exemple.

J'utilise le rescuecd depuis quelques temps et j'en suis personnellement très content!  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *grosnours wrote:*   

>  *ryo-san wrote:*   le point est superflu , tar extrait dans le rep courant si il n'y a pas de chemin de precisé dans la commande. 
> 
> Relis mieux la commande, en particulier la première lettre après le 3ème tiret.

 

Ok , merci de rectifier , je l'ai lue de travers.

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, suite à mon crash d'ordi, j'ai pu tester 2 solutions de backup.

En effet, j'avais eu la brillante idée de me faire une partition fat32 de 15 gig à part de mon Gentoo.

Résultat, j'avais un stage 4,un backup avec Acronis True Image 9.0 et une de systemrescuecd.

Tout d'abord, j'ai essayé le stage 4 et à ma grande surprise ça l'a crashé à la puissance 10.

En effet, au démarrage pas de Gensplash...erreur de Udev rule en malade et en plus de ça fstab se plaint car le stage 4 ne backup pas le /mnt

Donc, mon pont,mon windows...rien ne charge.

Ensuite, kdm démarre tant bien que mal mais c'est pas le pérou.

Le restaure prend 14 mintutes au fait.

Rendu dans kconsole, je démarre emerge --sync et  j'ai un message qui dit que mon arbre est vide...pas de problème...par contre j'ai pas trouvé ça à mon goût toutes les erreurs au démarrage.

Ensuite, je format...mke2fs -j /dev/sda et je rédémarre avec Acronis True Image.

Le restore prend 18 minutes et je boot du premier coup sans me faire flooder par udev et les autres warning.

Par contre, mon emerge se plain....je réinstalle portage et c'est parti.

Une chance que j'avais une partition EXT3 car  Acronis ne gère que ça.

La morale de cette histoire....si je veux utiliser une solution de backup libre....je dois faire ceci

```

mkdir /mnt/backup

mount / /mnt/backup -o bind

cd /mnt/backup

tar --exclude backup.tbz2 -cvvjpf backup.tbz2 .

umount /mnt/backup 

```

C'est long sauf que ça backup tout...

----------

